# Israel Bans the iPad



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1163231.html



> The Communications Ministry announced Tuesday that it was imposing a blanket ban on the import of Apple's new tablet computer, the iPad, citing incompatibility with the European Wi-Fi standard, which is used in Israel. For this reason, several such computers have been confiscated by customs officials at Ben-Gurion Airport. Eden Bar Tal, director of the Communications Ministry, defends the ban.


.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Yahoo must need some gifts


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like a fair ban. Everyone has access to WiFi, why risk problems with that for a device from a company who has not even tried to get entrance to that market? The iPad is not ready for that environment, and that environment is not designed for the iPad.


----------

